# Snowbarder dies in oregon



## Mike123 (Dec 10, 2007)

A snowboarder died in Oregon in a tree well. 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*the canyons... utah... park city...*

Just got word that a skier died in bounds in an avalanche in the canyons. Patrol bombed it with 140 lbs earlier but it must have loaded back up.


----------



## mrlaroo (Jun 6, 2005)

*Eric was the best*

I got to know Eric growing up in MI and spent some time in OR w/ him. He was one of a kind and will be greatly missed. He grew up riding Mt Brighton and rode a grip in tahoe and OR. It was just a random accident. It is hard when you lose a friend but to comfort knowing he was doing what he loved and where he loved most. RIP EHM


----------

